# Northern lights X bigbud



## brotes grandes (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got a decent size nugget (about size of 2 big thumbs) and aptly was called northern lights x big bud. I'm not entirely sure if it was but dam this shit knocked me back to cave man mentality and sedated me like i had downed a 6 pk instantly and I'm a tall solid guy  . Has anyone else tried this strain or had the fact I hadn't smoked for 48 hours prior be the factor I got sssmmoked


----------



## goatlicker (Jul 15, 2013)

Just had a wee taste of my first ever grow which is the right plant in this thread..
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/686936-when-cut-first-grow-56-a.html
Very nice stone and still have a few days to go till harvest!


----------



## brotes grandes (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeh looked similar just colouring was off a bit. Those had a lighter colour all over but still delicious. Very nice smooth smoke still got some left dunno to smoke it or admire it lol


----------



## goatlicker (Jul 16, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> Yeh looked similar just colouring was off a bit. Those had a lighter colour all over but still delicious. Very nice smooth smoke still got some left dunno to smoke it or admire it lol


Hah sick. I had another sample tonight.. fucken delicious and awesome vape right now.
Can't wait for a cured taste! Harvesting in the next 2-3 days hopefully!


----------



## brotes grandes (Jul 16, 2013)

goatlicker said:


> Hah sick. I had another sample tonight.. fucken delicious and awesome vape right now.
> Can't wait for a cured taste! Harvesting in the next 2-3 days hopefully!


Good luck with her and good shit mate im sure you'll be the envy of your crew for a while  .
I've heard if she can go longer in flower they end up darkening up sorta like a off blueberry look,sorta like bruises lol. Regardless it's a killa smoke for a auto flower and is making me look at the normal full strain for my next grow


----------



## goatlicker (Jul 17, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> Good luck with her and good shit mate im sure you'll be the envy of your crew for a while  .
> I've heard if she can go longer in flower they end up darkening up sorta like a off blueberry look,sorta like bruises lol. Regardless it's a killa smoke for a auto flower and is making me look at the normal full strain for my next grow


Explained that well, it did indeed come up with purple "bruise" looking spots on the buds.
Been drying for a day now, can't wait!
Photos of harvest in end page this thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/686936-when-cut-first-grow-56-a-7.html#post9348289


----------

